#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Excel 2007 Macors Made Easy

## sharmeen

Excel 2007 Macros Made Easy

McGraw-Hill, 2008 | PDF Format | Paperback: 208 pages 

Now you can take your Excel skills to the next level with help from this hands-on guide. Excel 2007 Macros Made Easy shows you how to create, run, and revise macros to simplify repetitive tasks and store the instructions for complicated ones. YouAnd#39;ll learn to use Visual Basic for Applications (VBA), add macros to the Excel toolbar, and share your macros with other users. Discover how easy it is to develop custom macros, save time, and boost productivity.

Features:

Record and edit macros

Create and debug macros in VBA

Save macros to the Personal Macro Workbook or other workbooks

Create VBA subroutines and functions

Develop interactive macros

Format cells using macros

Create variables and arrays



Apply logic to macros with If/Then/Else routines

Use loops to process data

Add controls to your worksheets
here is the link which i found during internet search so credit goes to the original uploader

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Excel 2007 Macors Made Easy

----------


## frahman

thank you... i'm downloading now....

----------


## bustercoy

Thanks alot...

----------


## korode03

Thanks too really appreciate it.

----------


## korode03

Thanks really appreciate it.

----------


## sinodas

Much appreciated. Thanks for share

----------


## ryzkys

Thanks for sharing...

----------


## ARME Eng

thanks

----------


## mokhtar

Thank you so much
But, could u please put links for another server because I always have error in downloading from rapidshare
thank u

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## nutcha

Thanks a lot for sharing.

----------


## kamel55

Very helpfull, thanks

----------


## unni

very helpful one

See More: Excel 2007 Macors Made Easy

----------


## meyssam1983

thank you so much

----------


## Maratzhan

Sharmeen,

Thanks a lot. Appreciated.

Maratzhan.

----------


## Budiana

Thank you sharmeen

----------


## ARME Eng

Thanh you very much

----------


## asdqw123

Thanks for sharing, this is very useful

----------

